# Tires.



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

tr


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

KEN5150 said:


> hey you guys. anyone had any experience pulling an outback 300rb with a 2012 Toyota tundra 4.6 liter with the tow package. it's geared for towing and we'll have the Equalizer weight distribution and sway control also.


You do realize a 4.6L Tundra, at best, has only a 8600# tow capacity. That is in regular cab, and a CrewMax is only 8100#. A 300RB has a GVW of 9000#, with a hitch weight of 995#. That would be a strain for even a Tundra with a 5.7L motor. That trailer really needs a 3/4 ton or better truck.

Gilligan


----------



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gilligan said:


> hey you guys. anyone had any experience pulling an outback 300rb with a 2012 Toyota tundra 4.6 liter with the tow package. it's geared for towing and we'll have the Equalizer weight distribution and sway control also.


You do realize a 4.6L Tundra, at best, has only a 8600# tow capacity. That is in regular cab, and a CrewMax is only 8100#. A 300RB has a GVW of 9000#, with a hitch weight of 995#. That would be a strain for even a Tundra with a 5.7L motor. That trailer really needs a 3/4 ton or better truck.

Gilligan








[/quote]
thanks for your reply Gilligan. the dry weight of the camper is only about 7,500 lbs. i've only got one battery and 2 propane tanks. and I NEVER haul water or sewage. We also only have 2 people in the truck and don't pack ANY heavy stuff. ie. generators, cast iron skillets.  I mentioned that i had the Equalizer weight distribution... sorry i meant that I had the Husky Centerline one. what do you think?

thanks.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

We tow a 280rs with a 5.7 Tundra, tow package, centreline hitch, etc. That's a smaller camper than yours by a thousand pounds, a bigger truck, and the same hitch. I would not want to tow anything bigger with the Tundra. I definitely wouldn't take on any hills with the 4.6. I went out and bought a 2500 Chevy to handle the trailer better, and my advice to you would be to do the same. The Tundra will do it, but it'll be scary. Just my two cents.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Listen to Gilligan...you wont like it much. With rare exception, 30 foot-8000lb trailers are best left to 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. 1/2 ton trucks just aren't up to the task, regardless of what the rating is. Trust those of us who have done it, it gets real old real fast, like maybe 2 trips.


----------



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

rsm7 said:


> Listen to Gilligan...you wont like it much. With rare exception, 30 foot-8000lb trailers are best left to 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. 1/2 ton trucks just aren't up to the task, regardless of what the rating is. Trust those of us who have done it, it gets real old real fast, like maybe 2 trips.


thanks for your replies and advice guys! RSM7 what gets old? the engine bogging down on hills? truth is I probably won't pull this thing but about 1,000 per year. I don't think that'll strain the engine too hard. with the best weight distribution hitch and sway controller out there and as long as I DON'T pack heavy don't you guys think i'll be just fine?

thanks.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

KEN5150 said:


> Listen to Gilligan...you wont like it much. With rare exception, 30 foot-8000lb trailers are best left to 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. 1/2 ton trucks just aren't up to the task, regardless of what the rating is. Trust those of us who have done it, it gets real old real fast, like maybe 2 trips.


thanks for your replies and advice guys! RSM7 what gets old? the engine bogging down up hills. truth is I probably won't pull this thing but about 1,000 per year. I don't think that'll strain the engine too hard. with the best weight distribution hitch and sway controller out there and as long as I DON'T pack heavy don't you guys think i'll be just fine?

thanks.
[/quote]

Everything about it gets old. Its a big trailer and its a load. The handling sucks, you have to drive slower and more carefully. The engine strains constantly, getting on the highway, pulling even minor grades, headwinds...the engine will live in 2nd and 3rd gear at 3-5000 rpms, all the time. Semis will blow you around. Crosswinds will blow you right out of your lane. It can be done it's just tiring. The hitch you refer to is good but we all use good equipment even with a bigger truck, and we still have bad days. People dont realize these are big trailers, they weigh more then the trucks pulling them...the trailers have a lot of leverage over the tow vehicle. If you really want to do it then spend 2,000 on a Hensley Arrow or Pro Pride hitch, your handling problems will be almost eliminated leaving just the underpower problem. Or believe it or not buy a light weight low pin weight fifth wheel. It'll handle better then a travel trailer.


----------



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

rsm7 said:


> Listen to Gilligan...you wont like it much. With rare exception, 30 foot-8000lb trailers are best left to 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. 1/2 ton trucks just aren't up to the task, regardless of what the rating is. Trust those of us who have done it, it gets real old real fast, like maybe 2 trips.


thanks for your replies and advice guys! RSM7 what gets old? the engine bogging down up hills. truth is I probably won't pull this thing but about 1,000 per year. I don't think that'll strain the engine too hard. with the best weight distribution hitch and sway controller out there and as long as I DON'T pack heavy don't you guys think i'll be just fine?

thanks.
[/quote]

Everything about it gets old. Its a big trailer and its a load. The handling sucks, you have to drive slower and more carefully. The engine strains constantly, getting on the highway, pulling even minor grades, headwinds...the engine will live in 2nd and 3rd gear at 3-5000 rpms, all the time. Semis will blow you around. Crosswinds will blow you right out of your lane. It can be done it's just tiring. The hitch you refer to is good but we all use good equipment even with a bigger truck, and we still have bad days. People dont realize these are big trailers, they weigh more then the trucks pulling them...the trailers have a lot of leverage over the tow vehicle. If you really want to do it then spend 2,000 on a Hensley Arrow or Pro Pride hitch, your handling problems will be almost eliminated leaving just the underpower problem. Or believe it or not buy a light weight low pin weight fifth wheel. It'll handle better then a travel trailer.
[/quote]

thanks for the advice... i'll check into the pro pride or the Henley hitch guys.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

KEN5150 said:


> Listen to Gilligan...you wont like it much. With rare exception, 30 foot-8000lb trailers are best left to 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. 1/2 ton trucks just aren't up to the task, regardless of what the rating is. Trust those of us who have done it, it gets real old real fast, like maybe 2 trips.


thanks for your replies and advice guys! RSM7 what gets old? the engine bogging down up hills. truth is I probably won't pull this thing but about 1,000 per year. I don't think that'll strain the engine too hard. with the best weight distribution hitch and sway controller out there and as long as I DON'T pack heavy don't you guys think i'll be just fine?

thanks.
[/quote]

Everything about it gets old. Its a big trailer and its a load. The handling sucks, you have to drive slower and more carefully. The engine strains constantly, getting on the highway, pulling even minor grades, headwinds...the engine will live in 2nd and 3rd gear at 3-5000 rpms, all the time. Semis will blow you around. Crosswinds will blow you right out of your lane. It can be done it's just tiring. The hitch you refer to is good but we all use good equipment even with a bigger truck, and we still have bad days. People dont realize these are big trailers, they weigh more then the trucks pulling them...the trailers have a lot of leverage over the tow vehicle. If you really want to do it then spend 2,000 on a Hensley Arrow or Pro Pride hitch, your handling problems will be almost eliminated leaving just the underpower problem. Or believe it or not buy a light weight low pin weight fifth wheel. It'll handle better then a travel trailer.
[/quote]

thanks for the advice... i'll check into the pro pride or the Henley hitch guys.
[/quote]

Cougar makes a few lite weight fivers. Just a thought. This one weighs 7200lbs with a pin weight of 1200.

http://www.keystonerv.com/cougar-xlite/


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I briefly towed a 25RSS with a 4.7 liter Dodge with an 7500lb tow rating. I was not even comfortable with that combo. I remember getting out on the highway with a nice headwind and not even being able to get up to 50mph. Add in a hill, and you were screwed.

Traveling light is not the answer in this case. You will add several hundred pounds in essentials before you add even one pillow, scrap of food, or six pack of beer. Batteries, hitch and hitch hardware, grills, cables, hoses and sewer connections, tools and jacks all add up. Then start to add food, pots, pans, cutlery, bedding, beer, clothes, jackets, canned goods, chips, firewood, fuel, toiletries, towels, chairs, tables, mats, ice, ................... the list is endless. You say you won't bring some of this stuff, but you need to be honest with yourself, you will.

I have been in your position, many others on this site have also been in your position. Trading in trucks and trailers is an expensive hobby. If you buy this trailer, you will be upgrading your truck to a 3/4 ton within the next year. If you do not want to upgrade your truck (or can't afford to upgrade your truck), do not buy this trailer.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The 300RB is probably too much for any half ton truck. My 270BH has a dry weight of 1500 lbs. less than a 300RB. I tow it with a F-150. I would not be comfortable towing any larger, heavier trailer with my truck. The ecoboost engine has plenty of power to spare, but I'm already close to the max GVWR. Your Tundra will pull a 300RB, but the 4.6L will be working VERY hard. Exceeding the vehicle manufactures tow rating and/or GVWR may not only cause damage to your truck, it can become a safety issue. We all want to arrive to our destinations safely.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

And something I should have emphasized a little more is the 995# tongue weight of the trailer. That tongue weight directly subtracts from your payload rating, and a WD hitch doesn't get rid of that weight, only re-distributes it between the front and rear axles. A typical payload spec for a Tundra is on the order of 1500#, which won't leave much for passengers and any camping supplies you load in the bed. Now don't get me wrong, I am a big fan of Tundras, and that 4.6L engine is pretty potent for it's size, but for towing a trailer that heavy, I'm afraid it will be straining.

Gilligan


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Just an observation. If Ken5150 is seriously asking for advice in this post then it would seem the advice is being argued by him. I pull a 210RS with my 1/2 ton Silverado 2wd with a 5.3L. There are times when I feel under powered and am over tasking the drive train. I don't like running the RPMs up and am sometimes concerned with transmission temps etc.

Ken, it just seems that you would be abusing your SUV and possibly endangering those with you, not to mention those you share the road with. Your trip would be one of frustration and annoyance. No one likes to think of trading vehicles to meet a need but I can see from the posts here that there is a genuine concern for your safety and welfare. I would not want to be the guy driving down Siskyou Summit with you coming down behind me being pushed by your "lightly" loaded trailer. Just an observation.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Even with my possibly larger, and definitely more powerful Tundra, I would not feel comfortable towing a trailer of that size and weight.

Bob


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a 2006 Tundra with the 4.8 and a 2008 21RS. That's about all I want to tow with the truck. I have no problems and plan to keep it that way. I am going to upgrade the trailer to a 30'something, but will upgrade the truck to a 3/4 ton first.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

We have a 2011 Tundra 4.6 L double cab with tow package. We had this truck to pull a Fleetwood Avalon popup, which it did with no problems at all. In upgrading to the Outback 230RS, the tow numbers on the truck are technically within limits of the truck, however it barely comes in. The main issue with all the 1/2 ton trucks is payload limits. We have a family of 4, 2 big dogs, a truck cap and the hitch weight of around 700lbs and that stresses the limits of the Tundra's capability. Your truck will have the power to tow your trailer but your steering and braking will be affected by the weight on the truck, even with the weight distributing system, not to mention the stresses on the frame and axles. Our trailer is shorter and lighter than yours by about 2000lbs and our Tundra barely copes with it. No problems on the flat but while it has the power to negotiate mountains it pushes up into high rpm's and I have on occasion felt the trailer try to 'steer' the truck when coming down a mountain. I would suggest you take the truck and trailer, fully loaded, to be weighed, so you know what you are dealing with.


----------



## immarkhe (Sep 6, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> And something I should have emphasized a little more is the 995# tongue weight of the trailer. That tongue weight directly subtracts from your payload rating, and a WD hitch doesn't get rid of that weight, only re-distributes it between the front and rear axles. A typical payload spec for a Tundra is on the order of 1500#, which won't leave much for passengers and any camping supplies you load in the bed. Now don't get me wrong, I am a big fan of Tundras, and that 4.6L engine is pretty potent for it's size, but for towing a trailer that heavy, I'm afraid it will be straining.
> 
> Gilligan


Actually the WD hitch system will transfer some tongue load back to the TT axles so not all tongue moves to the TV axles. In theory it should distribute equal amounts (1/3's) to TV front, TV rear, and TT axles.

To the original poster's question, I have an F150 w/ ecoboost w/Max tow and HD payload package and 300RB. Total GCWR is 17,100lbs and GTW is 11,100lbs. The set up pulls fine with plenty of power and pretty darn stable and by that I mean I feel safe. I do have some porpoising I'm trying to deal with but that is often more a combination of many things including wheelbase ratios, WD, tires, and shocks to name a few. But that can happen with big rigs too. I am careful about what I load however. No more filling up half the bed with firewood, and we tend to buy groceries and beverages closer to our destination now. It all adds up and I am probably pushing at least some weight limits somewhere. Going in a few weeks to some CAT scales. With that said, I think the setup I have is very unique in the 1/2 ton world and agree with the posters, I wouldn't go near this with the Tundra 4.6 or 5.7.


----------

